# Linking two generators



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

Linking two generators

I have a Honda EU10i that has the facility of being linked to another EU10i by using an optional lead. 

I also have a Honda EC2200 that doesn’t have this facility. 

Dose anyone know if these two generators can be linked together! Is it just a matter of joining the two outputs together or is there some sort of magic device inside the Honda EU10i generators?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

anskyber,

Magic device, I'm afraid! It's down to the electronic control of the EU10i and EU20i. I think the competing Yamaha is the same.

Is your application to meet a large start-up current or do you need a continuous supply between 2 and 3 kW?

Dave


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply. Its large start up on a freezer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to make you aware of another option. Given the price it is only sensible if you have other uses for a large sine-wave inverter.

The Victron Phoenix Multiplus compact can take input from a generator and ADD in phase the inverted output to it. Thus, for example, a Honda EU10i can run a 900W continuous aircon, having had its output temporarily supplanted by the Victron to a total of around 2.5kW to get it started.

See "PowerAssist" in:
http://www.victronenergy.co.uk/upload/documents/Datasheet-UK-PhoenixMultiPlus.pdf

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Anskyber,

I know nothing of the 2 generators you speak of but as an ex marine engineer I know a lot about electrical generation, so I will run through the basics of putting 2 generators onto the same load. This will help you understand the problem.

First this is about AC generation; DC generators are loaded in a different way,

The first thing to understand is the AC voltage is one that swings from positive to negative passing through zero on its way. In the UK this happens 50 times a second, as the voltage reduces the current increases but its not necessary to understand this, only that the voltage goes from positive to negative and back again, hence the name of alternating current.

To put 2 generators on the same load (join 2 generators together) is necessary to make the engines turn at the same speed and in synchronization, i.e. both voltages are reaching the same position on the voltage curve at the same time.

This used to be done manually by starting one generator and getting that running and on load then the next engine was started and then adjusting the second engine´s governor until is was synchronized with the first engine that was already on load.

At this point the main switch could be thrown so the it too was put onto load, now you have 2 generators running on load.

Now, it is possible for all of the above to be done automatically and electronically providing both generators have electronics that are compatible. I would suggest the first generator be given a small load to steady it up before the second is added, but again I have no knowledge of the generators that you speak of.

Good luck Doug…


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Its a very tricky subject and theres a lot if info here

http://www.ecmweb.com/mag/electric_guidelines_enginegenerator_application/ear

I would be interested to hear how you managed to match the htz precisely, I am guessing you didnt carry two Oscilloscopes just to align, so how did you align the shafts and the htz ?

Timing marks on the engine shaft and a timing light? This is intriguing

George


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

Well thanks everyone, I thought there might be a magic device in the Honda EU10i that has confirmed it for me. I thought they would have to be synchronized in some way. Cleaver little device the Honda EU10i.


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

Panic over, according to a site on the Internet it takes 2500 watts to start a freezer but I have just connected my freezer to the 2000-watt generator and it seems to work ok.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

I have checked a few fridge freezers now and all take a fair old whack just to boot the compressor up in the region of 600w, it surprises me that a freezer would use less

Where did you see this 250w info? 

Mind you are surprising me with a 200w Genny too, never heard of one so small.

George


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you George for pointing out I missed a 0 or two; this is one of the problems with me being dyslexic, as you know!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

No offence was intended or implied. 

George


----------

